# New Timeshare Owner Needing Guidance & Advice.



## EFFIGY (Aug 26, 2011)

New Timeshare Owner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello to everyone here on this site!

I too am a newbie to timeshare...having just purchased mine and wishing i could rescind. I too purchased in florida ....overpriced(now i know :-( ) and wonder what happens next for me.I purchased at BLUE TREE RESORT and other than the fact that i am close to disney etc. i know now i paid way too much. ;-(

Well like user "Awaywego" said, i have to live with it now and see what best i can get out of it. 
So anyone here knowing anything about them, or just want to educate me as i am really 'clueless" here about timesharing etc. please feel free to chime and and guide me along a path that...i so really want to enjoy, but feel upset about. 

Thank you all...


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome, Effigy!

Here is a great place to learn to use your timeshare to its fullest.  Many of us started out with developer purchases too.

How long ago did you buy.  I'm guessing from your post that you have already passed the recision date.

I personally don't know anything about the Blue Tree Resort.  Is is part of Westage?  I'm sure someone on the list knows more.

Again, welcome!


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 26, 2011)

The day you bought it, you thought it was a good decision.  The fact that you might have been able to get it cheaper doesnt change that.  Especially since you weren't ever motivated to get it cheaper before, so that wasnt even actually a possibility in your decision making.

It's funny how people take information acquired after an economic decision and apply it to the economic decision that was made without that information, and then predict that they would make decision that they didn't make.  This is not rational; we only live on the actual universe.

In the grand scale I think this is a major important moral point and is a cornerstone of my world view, but for now, just applying it to timeshare buying... You were happy yesterday, so be happy!


----------



## spwoodward (Sep 17, 2011)

*Knowing now what you didn't know then*

We are all going to feel some regret when we're armed and dangerous with information later , that could have saved $$$$$ in a previous transaction.

It's happened to all of us in one form or the other.

I know the feeling of having to make the best of too much money spent.

Certain aspects of the economy and its shifting tectonic plates are way, way beyond our control.

Sorry I'm late to the thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2011)

*Outstanding Location.*




EFFIGY said:


> I purchased at BLUE TREE RESORT


Your resort is at just about the best timeshare location anywhere in & around Orlando-Kissimmee.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our timeshare is likewise in just about the best timeshare location anywhere in & around Orlando-Kissimmee -- i.e., right across the street from Blue Tree at Cypress Pointe Resort.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dwojo (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the world of timesharing. AwayWeGo is right the location of your resort is the best in the area. I have not stayed there so do not know about the resorts amenities. Drug and grocery stores are with in walking distance as are some nice restaurants. An entrance to the Disney property is very close as well.


----------

